# (Ireland) 4 free Screenings of Forgotten Plague Documentary about ME/CFS during May, ME/CFS Awareness Month



## Tom Kindlon-pwme (May 2, 2015)

The Irish ME/CFS Association is pleased to announce that it has arranged for four free screenings of the documentary on Myalgic Encephalomyelitis/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (ME/CFS), Forgotten Plague, in various venues around Ireland during May, ME/CFS Awareness Month:

- Limerick: South Court Hotel. Thurs, May 5. 11:30 AM.

- Galway: Maldron Hotel, Headford Road. Thurs, May 12. 7.30pm

- Dundalk: An Táin Theatre, Crowe Street. Tues, May 17. 2 PM.

- Dublin: Crowne Plaza Dublin Blanchardstown. Sunday, May 29. 3 PM.

These are the first public screenings of the documentary in Ireland.

All are welcome. Further details are available on the Association's website www.irishmecfs.org.

No booking is required.


----------

